# دعوة للرجوع لكل ما مضى من ذكريات جميلة



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

امتى ترجع بينا تانى ايام الصبى ايام الدفى والناس الطيبة
امتى هلاقى اختى واخويا بيسئلو عليا بجد
امتى هلاقى الحب موجود عند اى حد 
امتى هنرجع تانى انا وانت وهى وهو واحد بجد
نفرح لفرح بعض ونسائل ونود بعض 
ناس كتير هنا عرفت ناس واخديتهم صحاب بجد
وانا من الناس دى 
بجد وبصدق وربنا واحده اللى يشهد انى منسيت اى حد فيهم وعطول فصلتى اللى هى بقيت معدومة
ندخل بقى فالموضوع 
الموضوع هيكون زى رجوع اكيد كلنا عاوزين نرجع تانى لبعض نسائل ع بعض 
نرجع تانى فرحة كفايه  بقى كلام فالسياسه  والتعب والقرف دا 
نرجع تانى بجد اجد واحلى اصحاب دى دعوة وانا هبداء 
بكلمتين
الى صديقى العزيز  اعتذر اليك على كل ماحدث منى 
واعترف بانى اخطاءت بحقك 
واطلب منك ان تسامحنى صديقى لا اعلم حتى متى ساظل اتنفس لذلك اتمنى منك ان تقبل اعتذارى 
وان لم تشاء فلك ما تريد 
ولكنى اعلم ان قلبى الان صافى اليك بقدر كبير جدآ
ياريت كلنا نرجع تانى ونصفى 
فاكرين احنا كنا بندخل نعمل ايه زمان كنا بندخل نضحك ونفرح 
عاوزين نشغل الترفيهى تانى يا بشر 
انا تعبت من كتر الاحزان 
والسياسة​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*انا عن نفسى بحاول صدقنى يا جون
موضوع بجد حلو 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

_طيب ايه الدنيا يا حج بجد بقيت حاجة ممله اوووووووووووى _
_عاوزين نعمل تغيير بقى _
_ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع رائع وبيحرك كثير ذكريات*
*عاوزة اقول لاناس خسرتهم اني بحبكم بجد وعمري ما هقدر انساكم رغم اني بدات اتعود ع الحياة من غيركم بتمنى تكونو بخير دايما... وتسمحوني جداا.. انا اسفة بجد.....*

*تسلم ع الموضوع:give_rose*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2012)

..يااه ..اخدت الكلام من قلوب الناس وقولته
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الموضوع رائع وبيحرك كثير ذكريات*
> *عاوزة اقول لاناس خسرتهم اني بحبكم بجد وعمري ما هقدر انساكم رغم اني بدات اتعود ع الحياة من غيركم بتمنى تكونو بخير دايما... وتسمحوني جداا.. انا اسفة بجد.....*
> 
> *تسلم ع الموضوع:give_rose*



يا حنين ...انت ..يا حنين
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل وانت لمست احساس الجميع بكلامك 
انا عايزه اقول لحد غالي اوي عليا
انا اسفه 
:crying:
واقول لناس غايبه عني وحشتوني اوي وحسو بيا بقى
واقولك يا جونا ياابن اختي
ربنا يسعد كل ايامك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

*ياعم كبرررررررر دماغك 
وعيش اليوم بيومو
ذكريات مين وناس مين

*


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان
فى مصر مثل بيقولك النهاردة احلى من بكرة
 يبقى الزمان للورا كان احلى باى شكل
ميرسى جون للموضوع الجميل


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

ييييييييييييييه نفسى كل ناس زمان يرجعو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2012)

*مبارده جميله يا جون 
وبجد نفسي الناس تحس بيا نص منا حاسس بيها 
وبحبها 
انا عن نفسي مفيش حاجه 
ونفسي احس بالاحساس اللي حسيته من سنه 

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

اوك  ياريت ندور على كل حاجة حلوة ونعملها حتى لو كانت مجرد كلمة  
الموضوع هيستمر 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2012)

*فعلاً الدنيا إتغيرت كتير

ناس كانوا أعز الناس ، وإشترتهم المباحث ليسجلوا لنا إجابات عن أسئلتهم ، وشفتهم وهم بيسجلوا ، مازلت أحبهم ، واعذرهم لأن الأيام فظيعة ، ولكن شعورى أصبح مملوء بمرارة الحزن

ناس كنت أعتبرتهم حاجة كبيرة ، ولقيتهم كورو 

++ الأيام بتغير الناس مافيش شك 

بتغيرنا وبتغير غيرنا 

*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

فعلا بس منلمش على غيرنا يمكن احنا اتغيرنا قبلهم انا كمان كتير بحس انى اتغيرت ونفسى ارجع زى الاول اول مدخلت المنتدى


----------



## zezza (12 فبراير 2012)

*من كتر الكآبة اللى الواحد عايشها يا جون ماعدش يشوف حاجة حلوة ..حتى الضجكة بقت عزيزة و صعب تطلع 
موضوع حلو يا جون ومحتاج وقفة بجد مع حياتك عشان تقدر ترجع و لو جزء صغير من بساطة ايام زمان​*


----------



## magedrn (12 فبراير 2012)

نفسى كل حاجة ترجع زى زمااااااان 
نفسى كل شئ يبقى زى الاول زى ما كنا قبل 
ما حد يتغير على حد وقبل ما المشاكل تبدء تستولى على الانسان 
مباردة جميلة يا صاحبى تسلم ايدك عليها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2012)

الانسان دائما عنده حنين الى الماضى رغم انه كان يلعن الايام الماضية


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2012)

بجد يا جون عندك حق فى كل كلمه قولتها

انا دايما بقول نفسى نرجع زى زمان 

زمان مكنش حد يعرف المسيحى من المسلم 

الا ساعه الصلاه 

فين راحت المحبه والصدق والصداقه الحقيقيه 

نفسى احنا نرجع ايام زمان  تانى 

بجد وحشتنا يا جون
رااااااااائع يا جون واجمل تقييم
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 فبراير 2012)

*يا ريت يا جون نرجع للمحبة ... رغم الأختلاف .... رغم كل شيئ .... بدون محبة لا يوجد مسيح .... 
ارجو ان يسامحنى الجميع عن أى شيئ فعلته ....​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2012)

موضوع كتير حلو وكلام أحلى 
بالرغم من صغر سني إلا إني بحن كتير لأيام الماضي 
كان في أحاسيس وصدق ووفاء أكتر من هالأيام الحالية 

مرسي يا جون للموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2012)

*للاسف يا جون وكأن الانسان بيتطور وف طريقه واحده واحده بيفقد انسانيته
علشان كده دايما حنيننا للماضى بكل ذكريااته واحداثه بيحرك جوانا احاسيس جميله بنفتقدهاا
الغريبه أننا دايما نلوم ع الدنيا وكأننا مش من صناع أحداثهااا
موضوع جمييييييل اوووى يا جون 
تقبل مرورى وتقييمى ونورت من جديد*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

*ياريت ..*
*الواحد يتمنى يرجع العمر به *
*يمكن عشان وأحنا أطفال مش بنشيل هم حاجة*
*نضحك ونلعب وبس ..*
*لكن كل مابنكبر بحس بحاجات احنا مكناش شيفينها *
*وكمان بنعيش فيها ونشيل الهم *
*شكرا ليك ياجون على موضوعك *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

ليه كل اللى يدخل يفتكر  ان الماضر مش هيرجع 
كان فى رد بيقول عاوزنا نرجع زى زمان قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان
طيب مترجوع الزمان تانى 
هو مش احنا اللى كنا زمان  ليه مش نقدر نرجعه تانى بالمحبه والسلام الداخلى قبل الخارجى 
فوقوووووووووووووووووووووووو  بقى وكفايه لانى بصراحة زهقت


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 فبراير 2012)

وانا كمان زهقت


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

*مليش فيه .... أنا بره اللعبه دية *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

لا يار يس دانت اساسى 
ههههههههههه  مش بمزاجك  دى عاملة زى الحبس


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2012)

حلو الموضوع دة


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا يار يس دانت اساسى
> ههههههههههه مش بمزاجك دى عاملة زى الحبس


 
*طب تتوقع مين يكسب ... زامبيا والا الكوت *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *طب تتوقع مين يكسب ... زامبيا والا الكوت *​


دى تبع انهى بطوله :thnk0001::thnk0001: الكاس ولا الدورى :gun::gun:​


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> دى تبع انهى بطوله :thnk0001::thnk0001: الكاس ولا الدورى :gun::gun:​


*كاس أفريقيا يا برنس .... أنا بتابع الماتش لايف علي القناة الأولي للتلفزيون الناميبي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *كاس أفريقيا يا برنس .... أنا بتابع الماتش لايف علي القناة الأولي للتلفزيون الناميبي *​


لا  لو كان كدا فانا بشجع نيجريا  انت عارف بقى واحد مصرى لازم يشجع مين
وبعدين هى البلد دى فيها قناه اولى :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا لو كان كدا فانا بشجع نيجريا انت عارف بقى واحد مصرى لازم يشجع مين
> وبعدين هى البلد دى فيها قناه اولى :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


*اه وثانية كمان .... ولو دورت ممكن تلاقي فيها قناة للصعيد :smile01*
*بس أنا مش في ناميبيا ... انا في دولة مجاورة *​


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

*هيلعبوا ضربات جزاء*

*فينك يا حضري *​


----------



## vetaa (12 فبراير 2012)

*جميل قووووووى
ياريت ويارب كلنا نحب بعض
حاجه جامده قوى منك دى
ربنا يعوضك ويفرحك 
*​


----------



## zama (12 فبراير 2012)

> انا تعبت من كتر الاحزان
> والسياسة​



حبيبي ، بجد أنا مقدر صوت أنسانيتك و بحترمه ، لكن 

لابد من الواقعية لتخفيف آلام الصدمة ..

*لراحتك الشخصية* : تنحي عن الحساسية بهذه الأيام لسلامة ثرموستات أعصابك ..

زمان _ بالماضي القريب _ كان الوضع غير الوضع ، إلي حد ما كان أخواتنا _ بإختلاف هويتهم _ عارفيين

يعيشوا نوعاً ما ، لكن الآن عبث جهري بكل شئ ، ربما دعوتك هتتقابل بالتقدير و الإحترام بشكل نسبي

متباين ، لكن لعلمك عدم سواسية الأستجابة لم يكن للأستخفاف بدعوتك الأفلاطونية لكن لأن جمر 

تحت الرماد ..

==

bye ..


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

*وزامبيا .... فازت بالبطولة *
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك عليكم وعلينا :smile01*​


----------



## Twin (12 فبراير 2012)

*صحيح .... بما أن الموضوع ده دراما *

*هو في حد شايل مني في حاجه ونفسه يبعبع ؟*
*لو في ... قولولي ومتكسفوش *​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه واضح يا امير انك مش موافق على الموضوع خالث 
هههههههههههههههه
ومبروك على زامبيا البطولة 
هههههههههههههههه
ياشباب الموضوع مش حساسية زيادة وكلام فاضى ونرجع للماضى لا 
الموضوع اننا لازم يكون فى حاجة تسندنا فى وقت زعلان دا مش كله زعل زعل 
ولا ايه​


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*وبنبدأ ونقول الووووو *

*يا عم موافق والنعمة ع الموضوع .... بس ده مجرد موضوع ... صح*
*عيزيم نشوف بقي المواضيع ال هتلمنا مع بعض مواضيع يمين وشمال مواضيع تكون جامدة فحط *​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وبنبدأ ونقول الووووو *
> 
> *يا عم موافق والنعمة ع الموضوع .... بس ده مجرد موضوع ... صح*
> *عيزيم نشوف بقي المواضيع ال هتلمنا مع بعض مواضيع يمين وشمال مواضيع تكون جامدة فحط *​


_ايو يا عم مانا بقولهم نرجع الموضيع اللى كانت بتلمنا حدش راضى يعمل حاجة ابداء يا ميرو يلا 
نرجع البيت بيتك  والسجب وترانيم وكدا بقى ولا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

موضوع فكرته حلوه يا جو
ياريت فعلا الايام دي نصفي ونفتح قلوبنا لبعض من تاني

انا عن نفسي بعتذر لكل شخص اخطئت في حقه
بعلم او بدون علم بقصد او بدون قصد

وبقولهم سامحوني
وانا اتعلمت منكم كتير جدااااااااااااااااااا

ومن كل قلبي انا سمحت كل اللي اخطئ في حقي


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _ايو يا عم مانا بقولهم نرجع الموضيع اللى كانت بتلمنا حدش راضى يعمل حاجة ابداء يا ميرو يلا _
> _نرجع البيت بيتك والسجب وترانيم وكدا بقى ولا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


 
*يبقي مدام محدش راضي أنه يعمل حاجة .... وانت مش في إيدك تعمل حاجة *

*يبقي تقفل الموضوع وبكره تحذفه .... *
*وتيجي بقي بعد بكره وتفجر المنتدي ككل :new6:*
*أو ممكن تخطف عضوتين وتطلب فدية أو ان الناس تشارك :fun_lol:*
*أو ممكن تروح تفجر خط الغاز للمرة ال 12 :bomb:*

*أو تنسي الموضوع كله .... وتقولي رأيك في زامبيا هههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يبقي مدام محدش راضي أنه يعمل حاجة .... وانت مش في إيدك تعمل حاجة *​
> *يبقي تقفل الموضوع وبكره تحذفه .... *
> *وتيجي بقي بعد بكره وتفجر المنتدي ككل :new6:*
> *أو ممكن تخطف عضوتين وتطلب فدية أو ان الناس تشارك :fun_lol:*
> ...


 وليه مش عضوين ويكون توتا منهم ويطلب منى فدية ومدفعاش :new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يبقي مدام محدش راضي أنه يعمل حاجة .... وانت مش في إيدك تعمل حاجة *
> 
> *يبقي تقفل الموضوع وبكره تحذفه .... *
> *وتيجي بقي بعد بكره وتفجر المنتدي ككل :new6:*
> ...



*تصحيح معلومه بس التفجير هيكون للمره ال 13
الغربه غيرتك يا توووون :new6:*


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تصحيح معلومه بس التفجير هيكون للمره ال 13*
> *الغربه غيرتك يا توووون :new6:*


 
*هههههههههههه*
*هنخسر بعض علي مرة وقعت :new6:*
*يا ستي الخير كتير .... وخط الغاز طويل .... أختار يابني أي حته وفجر :bomb:*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا ومميزبأمانه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تصحيح معلومه بس التفجير هيكون للمره ال 13
> الغربه غيرتك يا توووون :new6:*



*لسه جاي اصحح لقيتك سبقتي :flowers:
*​


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لسه جاي اصحح لقيتك سبقتي :flowers:*​


* نورت المحكمة :bomb:*​


----------



## twety (13 فبراير 2012)

*هو كل واحد يبتدى بنفسه ويسال عن غيره*
*وكتير منا بيحاولوا يرجعوا اروح دى زى زمان*
*ربنا يدبر ونرجع كلنا بروح واحده متجمعين*

*ربنا يعوضك ويفرحك*


----------



## مريم12 (13 فبراير 2012)

حلووووة جدااااااا الفكرة 
و ياريت يا جمااااعة نرجع زى الاول القسم بينش خالص 
و محدش بيلعب 
عايزين الغلاسة تشتغل من تاااااانى​


----------



## انريكي (13 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل

وفكرة حلوة اوي 

تكبر وتعمل غيرها يا اخي الغالي هههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

_بما ان الموضوع جات فيه ريحة السياسة برضو فانا بطلب بطرد كل من مرنا ودونا والمشرف توين_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة والله دى فكرة دانا  هاكل  ضرب _​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _بما ان الموضوع جات فيه ريحة السياسة برضو فانا بطلب بطرد كل من مرنا ودونا والمشرف توين_​
> _هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوة والله دى فكرة دانا هاكل ضرب _​


*شكلك بتهزر :2:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *شكلك بتهزر :2:*​


_لا انسى الحاجات دى مفيهاش هزار يا مدير  :bomb:
انا عاوز المدير 
:bomb::bomb:
_​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _لا انسى الحاجات دى مفيهاش هزار يا مدير :bomb:_
> _انا عاوز المدير _
> _:bomb::bomb:_​


*يا مدددددددددددددددددددددددددديررررررررررررررررر :dntknw:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يا مدددددددددددددددددددددددددديررررررررررررررررر :dntknw:*​


يس يا مدير يا مشرررررررررررررررف 
هههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع جميل وبيصحى فينا المحبة الاولى قبل ان ينشغل كل عضو عن احبائه بالمنتدى
ولكن بعد كلامك ومحبتك الكبيرة ديه ياجون اكيد الجميع هيسترجعوا  هذه الايام الاولى 
وهذه الذكريات الرب يفرح قلبك ويعطيك  سؤال قلبك​*


----------



## mero_engel (14 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رااائع 
بس لو محاولناش كلنا مع بعض بايده واحده نرجع اللي فات 
يبقي هيبقي صعب ترجع 
انا معاكم وبجد بشجع ومخوافقه جدا
بحييك علي الموضوع يا جون


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

*بعد النجاح الملحوظ *

*ياريت نشوف أرأكم*​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 فبراير 2012)

لما يسكن المسيح بقلب البشر حنقدر نعمل كده واكتر 
موضوع رائع الرب يباركك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

*دعوه جميله جدا منك يا جون
بس زي مكنت متوقع اغلب الردود
يااااااااااااااااااريت
كأنها حاجه صعبه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *دعوه جميله جدا منك يا جون
> بس زي مكنت متوقع اغلب الردود
> يااااااااااااااااااريت
> كأنها حاجه صعبه​*


تؤتؤ  ولا بنخاف مالدنيا بحالها لو  عاوزين  الشمس  نطولها  نمسك نجم السما بادينا والدنيا ان مالت نعدلها  :beee::beee::beee:​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

حلو اوي يا جون الموضوع


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Nemo (27 فبراير 2012)

اقول لكل اصحابى سامحونى بجد انى مش بسأل عنكم وسامحونى لأنى ظروفى كانت بعدانى  شوية عنكم وانا بحبكم اوى
موضوع بجد راااااائع يا جون ميرسى ليك


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 فبراير 2012)

عايز اقول لكل الي الدنيا خدتني منهم و هموم الحياه بعدتني عنهم وحشتوني جدا و اتمني ان نقضي ولو ساعة واحة اخري لنتزكر الايام الجميلة بعيدا عن عموم الحياه و ثقلها


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

ادينى رجعت يا جوووووون بجد مكنتش افكر ابداااا انكم هتفضلوا فاكرينى 
ثانكس بجد
الموضوع جميل جداااااا ولفت انتباهى اووووووى


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

ميرسى جون على الموضوع الجميل ده يارت الناس فعلا ترجع زى زمان بقلب ابيض من غير زعل ولا خصام ياريت بجد 
ميرسى جون موضوع جميل جداا​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ان بقى هقول اسف لناس كتيرررررررررررررررر
وناس وحشونى جدآآآآآآ
من الاخر  مشتاق​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*حلوة الفكرة اوى ياجون *
​


----------

